# Moving to Thailand



## pepsi2014 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi

I am from London 36 years old and an seriously thinking about moving to Thailand 

I am single with no children and no debts and I don't know where to start

About me..

I have a house just outside of London which I want to keep and rent out which will give me about £1000 a month after tax so that will be my income I can get about 20k to put in a thai bank account also if needed..

Other than that there is not much more for me to say apart from I am looking at Ao Nang area and I would consider starting up a small business if necessary a shop or a bar as I have a thai friend in Ao Nang who I trust

Can anyone assist me on what to do or who to talk to about moving in 2018

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Andy, let's start by asking if you have visited Thailand before?

And are you aware of Thailand's restrictions on how foreigners may make a living?


----------



## pepsi2014 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi

Thanks for the reply..

Yes I have been Thailand twice and i I am not aware of Thailand's restrictions on how foreigners make money.... I have read that it is very very difficult for foreigners to move to Thailand under the age of 50 tho ...


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

At one point I believe this forum had "sticky" posts regarding employment rules for expats in LOS, but here's this. By the way, it's not the official site of the embassy:
Working in Thailand | ThaiEmbassy.com


----------

